# "This Is Exactly What My Elite Friend Said Will Happen” – Lindsey Williams



## BillS

http://www.lindseywilliams.net/

Billionaire Issues Chilling Warning About Interest Rate Derivatives
"Just within the past few days I have been told approximately when it will happen! There is a sign, I will tell it shortly!" - Pastor Lindsey Williams

Will rapidly rising interest rates rip through the U.S. financial system like a giant lawnmower blade? Yes, the U.S. economy survived much higher interest rates in the past, but at that time there were not hundreds of trillions of dollars worth of interest rate derivatives hanging over our financial system like a Sword of Damocles. This is something that I have been talking about for quite some time, and now a Mexican billionaire has come forward with a similar warning. Hugo Salinas Price was the founder of the Elektra retail chain down in Mexico, and he is extremely concerned that rising interest rates could burst the derivatives bubble and cause "massive bankruptcies around the globe". Of course there are a whole lot of people out there that would be quite glad to see the "too big to fail" banks go bankrupt, but the truth is that if they go down our entire economy will go down with them. Our situation is similar to a patient with a very advanced stage of cancer. You can try to kill the cancer with drugs, but you will almost certainly kill the patient at the same time. Well, that is essentially what our relationship with the big banks is like. Our entire economic system is based on credit, and just like we saw back in 2008, if the big banks start failing credit freezes up and suddenly nobody can get any money for anything. When the next great credit crunch comes, every important number in our economy will rapidly start getting much worse.

The big banks are going to play a starring role in the next financial crash just like they did in the last one. Only this next crash may be quite a bit worse. Just check out what billionaire Hugo Salinas Price told King World News recently Hugo Salinas Price said "I think we are going to see a series of bankruptcies. I think the rise in interest rates is the fatal sign which is going to ignite a derivatives crisis. This is going to bring down the derivatives system (and the financial system). There are (over) one quadrillion dollars of derivatives and most of them are related to interest rates. The spiking of interest rates in the United States may set that off. What is going to happen in the world is eventually we are going to come to a moment where there is going to be massive bankruptcies around the globe. What is going to be left after the dust settles is gold, and some people are going to have it and some people are not. Then the problem is going to be to hold on to what you've got because it's not going to be a very pleasant world."&#8230; Right now, there are about 441 trillion dollars of interest rate derivatives sitting out there. If interest rates stay about where they are right now and they don't go much higher, we will be fine. But if they start going much higher, all bets will be off and we could see financial carnage on a scale that we have never seen before. "This Is Exactly What My Elite Friend Said Will Happen" - Lindsey Williams


----------



## Tweto

This is what Hugo Salinas (Mexican Billionaire) said yesterday.

When 10 year treasuries go to 5%-6% watch out and it could happen this year.


----------



## partdeux

Lindsey Williams isn't even right once in 24 hours, much less twice.

Wasn't it his rich friends that said there was no way that Obama would get the D nomination... or win the '12 election? Or am I thinking of a different idiot?


----------



## BillS

Most people here said there was no way Obama would get re-elected in 2012.


----------



## partdeux

BillS said:


> Most people here said there was no way Obama would get re-elected in 2012.


wasn't me  I said there was no way he wouldn't get relected. Too many supporters dependent on "his money".


----------



## rhrobert

partdeux said:


> wasn't me  I said there was no way he wouldn't get relected. Too many supporters dependent on "his money".


Doesn't that scare you, too? Just think, Hillary might be running in '16. If that isn't enough to make you wake up with nightmares, I don't know what is


----------



## partdeux

rhrobert said:


> Doesn't that scare you, too? Just think, Hillary might be running in '16. If that isn't enough to make you wake up with nightmares, I don't know what is


If things don't collapse during Obama's term, they will for sure during the next term. Somebody is going to get blamed


----------



## invision

partdeux said:


> If things don't collapse during Obama's term, they will for sure during the next term. Somebody is going to get blamed


Yep, your absolutely right. Every financial professional (not your typical individual money manager, but the high ups at the bigger places) are saying it... Ride it out as long as possible and cash out...


----------



## hiwall

> When 10 year treasuries go to 5%-6% watch out and it could happen this year.


Even 3% to 4% would be a catastrophe.


----------



## BlueShoe

Don't believe it because Lindsay said it. He just gets stuff from other sources we already have access to, and before he says it. Lindsay Williams is an idiot and a fraud. I wrote down all his predictions (because he told me to during the interview) a few years ago. There were about 8 of them and 1 could be argued to be SORTA correct. Every other one was absolutely wrong, wrong, wrong. Along with that he stated that I need to listen to the Alex Jones Show every day and everything on it is 100% true. Then he told me to buy some supplement because it will cure cancer.

Bill you know King World News and the quality of their interviews with those leading the industries and making their living in investing, real estate in America and across the world. Anything Lindsay says is catered to those who don't know where to get real information. And it's already been fleshed out several times on Eric King's site by that time.


----------



## cqp33

I think Oprah will be our next president, a black woman will get the D nomination over a white woman even Hillary. This will allow them to run amuck for another 4 years and keep blaming bush, it still leaves the race card in play as well as the sexist card, it actually brings another card into play! Lets wait and see what happens as we race towards a banana republic!


----------



## hiwall

Even a liar tells the truth sometimes!
I don't know how the economy CAN NOT crash, the facts support this but anyone can guess at the timing. I also think Congress has a super human ability to put disagreeable things off to a future date - - maybe even the crash!


----------



## Marcus

I sort of agree hiwall, but I do think they're getting down to the end of their rope. This all started back in the late 60s/early 70s when Congress started raiding the SS trust fund and greatly expanded Medicare without choosing to pay for it. Reagan was the last president who even tried to slow down the growth in the federal government. We're 5 years into unprecedented stimulus by the Fed, and the country is still limping along economically.


----------



## BillS

Marcus said:


> I sort of agree hiwall, but I do think they're getting down to the end of their rope. This all started back in the late 60s/early 70s when Congress started raiding the SS trust fund and greatly expanded Medicare without choosing to pay for it. Reagan was the last president who even tried to slow down the growth in the federal government. We're 5 years into unprecedented stimulus by the Fed, and the country is still limping along economically.


Not only is the economy limping along but the economy continues to contract. People are working less hours. They have less money to spend. Retail businesses continue to close. At some point that slow down has to accelerate.


----------



## Quills

I never trust anyone who says, "I have a secret, and I'll tell you soon," -- especially if that person doesn't know me.


----------



## BlueShoe

Marcus said:


> *We're 5 years into unprecedented stimulus by the Fed*, and the country is still limping along economically.


Six years. It started in 2007.


----------

